# Softbox and stands for YN568 based portable studio



## mirekti (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been reading strobist blog and decided to start playing with the lights a bit.

My plan is to start with the following configuration:

3 YN568 flashes, (maybe 2 should be enoght for a start) 
2 YN622 transmitters,

He recommends using umbrelas to difuse the light, but what I found out was that using softboxes gave you softer light. (which I guess is good in general), so I decided to get softboxes. The only thing is I'm not sure which to buy and what size. 
My understanding is the bigger the better, but how big is not too big for a YN flash as a source? I belive thay sholud come with a L-bracket for the flash or maybe buying it separately is a better idea.

Is this one good to start with? http://www.cheetahstand.com/servlet/the-38/Cheetah-Qbox-24/Detail

He also recommends LumoPro compact size stands. Is that a good choice?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have two of those Q-Box24" units, and I like the unit and the light. However, let's be honest about the weakness of this kind of rig- attachment strength of two elements:
1. When tilting down the box is pulling hard against the ring that must stay behind the curved backs of each side panel. and
2. the supplied ball joint connector for aiming and stand-mounting could be better. I keep thinking when I am shooting, "I gotta come up with a better attachment rig here..." but it goes back in the case and I forget. So you could do that...

Other thoughts: hard to place a second flash into these. It can be done by flattening both units and lashing them together so their lenses point through the hole. That hole is necessarily small.

Get yourself a bunch of different connectors and attachments so you can connect from below, back. Sometime soon you will try to place that 24x24 on a boom and in that case you'll be dangling the weight entirely differently than sitting primly at the top of a stand.

Hey this comes off way too negative. I use and like the lights. The crazy guy who supplies these gives excellent service there in Texas. The rigging is part of the fun. Well, sort of.

Chimera (and the like) and their wide-mouth rings are better for flash heads that come with their own VERY SOLID articulated joints like the big studio head/units. clip-in adapters made the marriage of light and modifier very solid. The carbon-fiber poles held the structures pretty well, although all these softboxes have a tendency to sag. It's asking a lot of the linkages. Then you hang sawtooth cards off the top, that kind of stuff.

Another thought: kinda nice to have a 24x24 and a 24x36 or even a strip light. You have a lot more shaping capability than a kit with two same size boxes, and if you need smaller sources you can mask them.

Have fun with this. Go to party for fun to set up the boxes, shoot your head off, and learn all the goofy stuff that happens, good and bad while using them. Rope a friend into being an assistant. Play. Take white and black fom-cor, matte knife and lots of gaffer's tape. Extra stand(s) for the fom-cor reflectors/light shapers, some canvas/linen, which is cheap enough. Have fun! You will be the hit of the night and after a few hours you will have extremely valuable experience you can use on a paid shoot.

Enjoy your gear and the fun of sharing the pix. You will learn so much.

jonathan7007


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been playing with these questions for years and have collected a few 45" umbrellas in silver and white, and couple 40" brollies (umbrella softboxes) . My strategy has been to bounce the flash(es) into the umbrella. But, like the Strobist, I've recently discovered the benefits of shooting through a white umbrella.

I would recommend two 60" Photoflex white convertible. Remove the black backing and shoot through it. This is a lot easier and cheaper than soft box with similar light qualities.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/42512-REG/Photoflex_UM_RUT60_Convertible_Umbrella_60.html

I did consider the 60" Photek Softliter, another "umbrella softbox", but at twice the price of Photoflex 60", the latter was a better buy for similar lighting quality. (Although, I'm still intrigued by this umbrella.)

The brollies that I do have are from PBL and are very good and cheap at $35 for two. But, the surface area of the 60" is tough to beat. The two 60" Photoflex are my primary light and fill, with the 40" brollies for secondary fill, hair, and backlighting.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BSQK8Q/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

I often use 2-4 light sources. Usually 2-3 umbrellas and occasional 1-2 bare flash for backlighting. My third umbrella is most often one of the brollies, but I would also consider a 45" white Photoflex:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/42508-REG/Photoflex_UM_RUD45_45_White_Satin_Umbrella.html

For brackets, the SP Studio or Impact multibracket work great. I also have the Photoflex version of this bracket, but prefer the cheaper SP and Impact – because they're cheaper and I cant tell the difference in quality

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/50067-REG/SP_Studio_Systems_SPBRACKS_Multi_Bracket.html

Next, get at least two Interfit Tri Shoe Adapters. These work great:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/742155-REG/Interfit_STR141_Tri_Shoe_Adapter.html

For radio triggers, I like the CowboyStudio NPT-04. I have two sets for those time when a flash may be tucked out of optical slave range (and for backup).

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-NPT-04-Channel-Wireless-Receiver/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=36ZD41KUFYMDR&coliid=IC7KTBT6BAK05

As for flash, skip the YN568. For the price of one YN568, you can get four YN-460-ii. I have six of these and may get two more. (I'm starting to shoot large groups and two 60" umbrella's each with three YN-460's would work great. With 8, I'd have a couple extra for backlighting.) With the YN568, you're paying for the ETTL. For studio work, this is a waste.

http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-Flash-Speedlite-Yn-460ii-Pentax/dp/B003IZ9XTI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=36ZD41KUFYMDR&coliid=I2GSW9X8NFMMLB

I use 8' Photoflex stands which I bought many years ago when they were $45 . I like these stands and they work well with the heavier 60" umbrella. But, I'd consider something cheaper, maybe Wescott. Read the reviews on B&H or Amazon, look for comments referencing the bigger umbrellas.

Last note, batteries: Powerex NiMH 2700 charged with Powerex Maha chargers.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, this was really informative and opened some new ideas.


----------



## mirekti (Jan 22, 2013)

I managed to lose manuals for 568 flashes. 
Does anybody know where I could download it from? 
I checked the official site and couldn't find it. I remember I saw it somewhere else, even a guy rewrote it a bit, but cannot find it anymore.


----------

